# Its on yeahhhh!!!



## Tree Pig (Jan 10, 2010)

I know its a corny scripted show, but its still the best thing on tv for me right now. TV just sucks that bad.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 10, 2010)

Yea, I like shelby... he's funny

that toothless guy spent an hour showing off for the camera then sat in a bee hive was good too..


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 10, 2010)

Fronty Owner said:


> Yea, I like shelby... he's funny



haha yeah man he just jumped on a gators back that guy may be more amusing then S&S was last year.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 10, 2010)

yea, and a whole lot less bleeping, and yelling and cussing, and more bleeping.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 10, 2010)

was looking for a gator and landed on a log yea hes cool by me...


----------



## Freyboy23 (Jan 10, 2010)

HAHAH Cant wait to see Jimmy Next Week! what a joke. opcorn:


----------



## treevet (Jan 10, 2010)

Fronty Owner said:


> Yea, I like shelby... he's funny
> 
> that toothless guy spent an hour showing off for the camera then sat in a bee hive was good too..



Nothing worse when the bees or hornets lock into you. They put a smell on you that the others follow. The first thought that comes to mind is they are never gonna stop stinging until your dead.

That guy looks a little like a deranged Woody Harrelson with no teeth. He just came from an Alaskan fishing boat. Wonder if he was on that show. What a nut. Probably a riot to work with and have a few beers with.


----------



## bulldoglover (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimmy+Gators= A hell of a lot of yelling. Can't wait to see next week.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 10, 2010)

yea, next week should be interesting with Jimmy for about 2 minutes then I get tired of listening to him.
the toothless guy (dont remember his name) really needs to get some teeth. he looks like a meth head the way he's jumping around and running up and down the hill, I would have him drug tested.
I see they found a couple greenhorns to build drama. They teamed up a worker with another lazy person.


----------



## Freyboy23 (Jan 10, 2010)

bulldoglover said:


> Jimmy+Gators= A hell of a lot of yelling. Can't wait to see next week.





hahaha YA I just hope is son is not with him this year I felt bad for him! NOT LOL


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to have to pick up a 660 H20 version like the swamp knucklehead had. Apparently it is water proof, and better yet, doesn't even have to be on to make engine noises. 


I wonder how many idiots at home are going to try that one with their poulan wildthangs.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 11, 2010)

That swamp guy is going to be a hoot. I know the show is bull but, I guess ya have to take what ya get.. Not much else on!
Rygaard was in full swing with their hollywood garbage, nothing surprises me with those guys. I don't know which was worse, the guy yanking on the yard line under tension, or the other standing under logs being tossed on the landing. One of Rygaard's greenhorns will end up hurt BAD if something doesn't change- and quick.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 11, 2010)

Keep in mind that those incidents are staged. I bet the work when not on camera is totally professional. That new guy going on about how he needs the job and has to work at it but jusst standing there holding the cable instead of pulling... Anyone notice that the other guy was pulling on a 3/8" per the script but newby was on at least a 5/8" or bigger? supposed to be the same cable.

That said, I made it for 30 minutes and gave up. Just more of the same staged crap. 

Harry K


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

amateur actors.....but still mildly entertaining


----------



## slowp (Jan 11, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Keep in mind that those incidents are staged. I bet the work when not on camera is totally professional. That new guy going on about how he needs the job and has to work at it but jusst standing there holding the cable instead of pulling... Anyone notice that the other guy was pulling on a 3/8" per the script but newby was on at least a 5/8" or bigger? supposed to be the same cable.
> 
> That said, I made it for 30 minutes and gave up. Just more of the same staged crap.
> 
> Harry K



I did. Just before the explanation of haywire, they showed them pulling on some bigger line too. They didn't explain how the haywire gets put together--it comes in segments so it is lighter to carry. The non use of the term BLOCK (pulley was used) made me want to throw things at the tv. I can't afford to do that. :bang:


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

the NEW spiking up the pole to set the support line fiasco with a helmet cam. Last time they duct taped the spikes to the guy's legs (scared to death) this time we have a "great new greenhorn"......he could actually climb a tree outta all of them....wow.:rockn:

He climbs up 80 feet (that looked like really about 40). The owner spots a "100 lb widowmaker that tears jaws off people's faces". They knock it down by skillfully dropping another tree into the tree with the hanger. When it hits the ground it looks like you could substitute it for a tooth pick if you got some food stuck in your mouth at lunchtime.


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chainsaw underwater yeah right!!!*

Im just waiting for the Swamp man to use his Chainsaw after swimming underwater with it, like you see in the preveiws.. What a crock of crap.. I hope he had the producers pay to have that saw torn apart.. cuz its a pile of junk after swimming with the fishes..


----------



## 385XP (Jan 11, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> haha yeah man he just jumped on a gators back that guy may be more amusing then S&S was last year.



Yes and it looks like he may know what hes doing to.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> the NEW spiking up the pole to set the support line fiasco with a helmet cam. Last time they duct taped the spikes to the guy's legs (scared to death) this time we have a "great new greenhorn"......he could actually climb a tree outta all of them....wow.:rockn:
> 
> He climbs up 80 feet (that looked like really about 40). The owner spots a "100 lb widowmaker that tears jaws off people's faces". They knock it down by skillfully dropping another tree into the tree with the hanger. When it hits the ground it looks like you could substitute it for a tooth pick if you got some food stuck in your mouth at lunchtime.


Those tooth picks can hurt ya more than ya think.


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

On my 42nd year working on trees full time. Its all about being smart and aware. This thing is a melo drama.(but it is entertaining.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> On my 42nd year working on trees full time. Its all about being smart and aware. This thing is a melo drama.(but it is entertaining.


Its attitudes like that that get people hurt .


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

385XP said:


> Its attitudes like that that get people hurt .



What does that dumb ass comment mean?


----------



## 385XP (Jan 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> What does that dumb ass comment mean?


Just what it says dont get to rellaxed in the woods or to cockey either.I knew to guys in my area that got killed by being hit in the head within 2 months. They had around 30 to 40 years experiance a piece as loggers . so im not trying to be mean just trying to maybe save someones life.


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

385XP said:


> Just what it says dont get to rellaxed in the woods or to cockey either.I knew to guys in my area that got killed by being hit in the head within 2 months. They had around 30 to 40 years experiance a piece as loggers . so im not trying to be mean just trying to maybe save someones life.



that is what being "smart and aware" means if you read my post. You husky guys aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.

Gotta back to work.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fronty Owner said:


> Yea, I like shelby... he's funny
> 
> that toothless guy spent an hour showing off for the camera then sat in a bee hive was good too..



a new ass:censored: tom trees


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 11, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> a new ass:censored: tom trees



Derned if I can remember the guy's name but I have worked with men like him. He can be a real asset when nothing but brute force with make things work. As a boss I liked having those types around. In a few years the booze will probably turn him into Dwanye (I don't even know if he drinks). 

BTW I've sat on a bees' nest a time or two. And had a wrestling match in the woods for no reason at all. I'm still hurting from my last one 5 years ago.


----------



## PB (Jan 11, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I'm still hurting from my last one 5 years ago.



Old man.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didnt watch it last year, but watched an episode on the history channel yesterday and then got hooked and watched the whole previous seasons marathon. S & S was my fav. lol


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 11, 2010)

2dogs said:


> In a few years the booze will probably turn him into Dwanye (I don't even know if he drinks).
> 
> BTW I've sat on a bees' nest a time or two. And had a wrestling match in the woods for no reason at all. I'm still hurting from my last one 5 years ago.



I dont think the toothless guy would pass the drug/alcohol test.
What is that guys name anyway? that way I can stop calling him toothless...

I didn't catch the cable size differences. I did catch the one guy pulling on the cable like he was waiting on break time. 
The greenhorn that was supposedly caught under the log looked like he was well on the other side, but the camera angle made it look closer for drama.

Im a casual firewood cutter and find the show entertaining. I do think there is alot of it staged for the camera, I also think these companies would have their insureance dropped in a heartbeat if they were really acting like that all the time. The editors do a nice job of adding drama.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 11, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Old man.



Lean a little closer to the monitor...yep that's it...just a bit closer. WHAP!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah that DJ Jeremiah is funny, he's kinda like my uncle Leo, or me when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 11, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Old man.



:hmm3grin2orange: If you see an old man, you just knock him down. Or try to anyway, junior. Now... go clone a potatoe and leave the grownups to their business.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> that is what being "smart and aware" means if you read my post. You husky guys aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
> 
> Gotta back to work.


From your first post it didnt sound like you were to smart.Sounded more like you a wanabe


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

385XP said:


> From your first post it didnt sound like you were to smart.Sounded more like you a wanabe



there's 2 o's in too.:monkey:


----------



## 385XP (Jan 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> there's 2 o's in too.:monkey:


wow your a genious maybe you should have been a spelling teacher.you probably spent your 40 some years in the same tree didnt you.


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

385XP said:


> wow your a genious maybe you should have been a spelling teacher.



You're beyond teaching now pal.


----------



## PB (Jan 11, 2010)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: If you see an old man, you just knock him down. Or try to anyway, junior. Now... go clone a potatoe and leave the grownups to their business.



I just have to distract him with some butterscotch hard candies. 

It's blueberries now, no more potatoes.


----------



## PB (Jan 11, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Lean a little closer to the monitor...yep that's it...just a bit closer. WHAP!



Haha!


----------



## trugertha (Jan 12, 2010)

*anyone know*

anyone know where i could watch season 3 online or download it..it doesn't air in canada..they haven't even played season 2 yet...thanx


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 12, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I know its a corny scripted show, but its still the best thing on tv for me right now. TV just sucks that bad.


Its not one of my top choices, but considering how many lame shows are on a lot of channels, I can understand your enthusiasm.

I think the outdoor and forest aspect is what I like best about the show. If folks don't get too wrapped up in the details, it can be entertaining.

It must have quite a following for the show to repeat again.


----------



## treevet (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree. The scenery is serene and beautiful. But sometimes you feel a little like a vegetarian at a meat slaughtering plant.


----------



## mndlawn (Jan 13, 2010)

Fronty Owner said:


> yea, and a whole lot less bleeping, and yelling and cussing, and more bleeping.


----------

